# Winter ride



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

This is after the ride:rockn::flames::rockn:
















the Grizzly








The can-am 








You cant tell but I'm covered in a layer of ice head to toe. It was sleeting








GrizzlyAdams








My truck 210,000 mi on her :rockn:








Finely home








Nothing like fresh snow riding it gets packed up in there








See the ice build up. This is what I was covered in!








Its time to thaw it out I think.








All i can say it was a blast :rockn:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

man that's cold lookin!
it snows here about once evey 10 years. 
fine with me tho, snow makes for soggy gloves and hurtin hands.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

yeah...that was cold


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

looking at those pictures.... I guess i would like to try riding in some deep snow..
Heck i'd like to try the trax.. Wonder how deep u can go with those things?
Any of you cold-weather guys have any trax? if so got some pics of vids of them?


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

trax iv seen them go throw my work they look cool till you see the price tag. and then how hard will it be to steer? and heavy


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

looks like they dont steer to bad. Wonder how they do in the mud?


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

you know way haven't we seen some good videos of them iv only seen them on the road or some flat field no mud no deep snow ext.


----------



## JWMullins79 (Dec 18, 2008)

Would make it hard to get outta a bind as well. Can't turn them without the machine moving.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^^ They SUCK in the mud. Especially thick mud. They do good in watery stuff w/ a really hard bottom. Drives right through like a tank since they dont float up. Other than that they suck.


----------

